# Music: The Ties of Today's Generation



## ThePhoenix (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey everybody, I know I haven't been on in a long time but i'm back, and I wrote this essay/news article for my journalism class. Constuctive ctitisim and Critique are appreciated

Music has unknowingly become a staple of the modern age.  In today’s generation it is nearly impossible to find somebody that doesn’t listen to any type of music.  With radio, television, movies, Ipods, and internet, music is constantly around us.  With allof these things surrounding us on a day to day basis it seems music is quite difficult for us to avoid.  But who would want to avoid this life essential?  Nobody that I know
            It seems that every school day (if not everyday) starts and ends the same for teenagers.  Wake up, ride to school whether it be through a school bus or car, first period through fifth period with a lunch somewhere in between,  ride home, homework (or not), and finally sleep. O f coarse this may change, however; there is one thing that connects all of these day to day activities, and that would be music.  Wake up to a radio playing your favorite station.  Get on the bus or in your car and listen to an mp3 player or turn on the radio. First period through fifth period listen to music when possible.  Ride (or drive) home, listening to music.  Do homework (or not) with some background music.  Finally Sleep, usually falling to sleep listening to what other than; music.  
          Music is what ties the generation together.  Whether you listen to country or rap, metal or classical, music is music, and it is always a good way to start a conversation with someone you know nothing about.  Asking “what kind of music do you like?” m seems to be the number one question of today’s generation.  So next time you want to start a conversation just say, “Hey, what kind of music are you in too?”.


----------

